# Gerbils fighting



## knew (Jul 9, 2013)

I had 4 male gerbils together, last night the biggest gerbil was being chased and had blood on him. I took him out and placed him in another cage overnight next to the other one. This morning i paired him up with one of his brothers and they are quite happy together. I am now trying to get another tank to keep them in and leave the other 2 together. Have i done the right thing? Feeling guilty at separating them. I have found this very stressfull and upsetting!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes you have done the right thing, figting can very quickly escalate once blood is drawn, as long as you are sure you havent put him in with the one who was chasing him


----------



## knew (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, no i saw the gerbil who did it, luckily i was there just after it started.


----------

